

How much does a niche video site cost to run? - levib

I need to figure out how much it will cost to run a niche video site per month, server and hosting wise. (a niche video site would be like 5min.com)<p>What they might look like at 1k users, 10k, 100k, 1M, etc...and, any variables you think that will affect costs (obviously aside from dev/design/integration).<p>Thanks
======
byoung2
I looked into this a while back for a project I was considering. These sites
came in handy:

Flash Video Bitrate Calculator:
[http://www.adobe.com/devnet/flash/apps/flv_bitrate_calculato...](http://www.adobe.com/devnet/flash/apps/flv_bitrate_calculator/)

Video storage and streaming: <http://aws.amazon.com/cloudfront/> and
<http://aws.amazon.com/s3/>

Video encoding: <http://www.encoding.com/pricing/>

Basically you just have to figure out how much storage will cost for all the
videos (take the bitrates times the length times the number of videos), and
bandwidth (number of videos viewed per visitor times the total bandwidth
viewed per video). You'll probably see that it is very expensive if you are
not charging for access.

~~~
levib
Awesome stuff. Thank you :)

